# How good are techmarines.



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Upon reading there entry they seem quite good and a steal for there points what do you think.




Edit:this is about blood angels techmarines e.g no thunder fire cannons but artificer armour.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Techmarine manning a Thunderfire Cannon be a pain to deal with. The cannons ammo is really nasty, Surface detonation, airburst shells , and subterranean blasts.Other then that I have not really had to deal with Techmarines & Servitors as of yet.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

They are rather hit or miss. They can be annoying as hell and bring a punishing amount of firepower for their cost when bringing the cannon. And their fortification ability is pretty nifty. Only problem is that it's rather easy to take out. One lucky shot and it's useless. Same is true if caught in combat. 

In short, cool and handy but too easy KP for the enemy.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

anyone else


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

Master of the forge has a really nasty weapon, i think you can put him on a bike as well... 

The thunderfire cannon is gives you the best chance of disabling a Land raider in the game, 1/6 difficult terrain gotta love it.

If your talking the regular old TM, i use him sometimes problem is hes in the wrong space on your FOC. he just can stack up to a stern guard or termi squad. He can however become very useful in choice situations, like if you mount him on a bike... or take him to replace a Heavy weapons team, then fort his area terrain so its a 3+ cover save.

The big problem with him is that he is mostly lends himself to defensive play styles and armies like IG are so much better at it. To use him to his fullest you have to build your army around HIM, and that's just not something that most players are willing to do.

If you are going to use him take full advantage of what he can do, use his fortify cover to bolster a VP and put him on a bike so he can get to a disabled vehic to repair. IF your big into DP assault send him down with a tac squad and break him off support your dreads when they get a weapon destroyed. But again his spot on the FOC usually means your better off with something that can dish out dmg not slightly mitigate it.

hope that ramble was helpful.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Standard Techmarine? 

Blood Angels?

He`s useless. Your vehicles will leave him behind, so he won`t be of any use to them. Then what? Can he take a jump pack? Even if he can, he`s nothing that a sergeant couldn`t do with a squad, and without a squad he`s a kill point on turn one.

Points better spent elsewhere...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

The way I used my Techmarine was that I put my tanks in the front line with my Techmarine (and servitors) behind them. While they advance forward and take damage, my Tech will repair them. 

(Also to avoid a constant barrage of fire, I have scout snipers ahead piking off heads and my jump squad comes in to fight)


----------

